
VW, Daimler and BMW conspired to limit dev and rollout of emission cleaning tech - rcMgD2BwE72F
https://www.dw.com/cda/en/european-commission-finds-german-automakers-illegally-colluded-on-emissions-technology/a-48218578
======
rcMgD2BwE72F
Main findings of the investigation by EU's antitrust regulator (article
extract):

* From 2006 to 2014, the three German automakers conspired to limit the development and roll-out of emission cleaning technology for passenger cars sold in Europe.

* The talks were aimed at restricting competition and "breached EU antitrust rules."

* Two types of technology specifically were restricted: one to reduce nitrogen oxide emissions from diesel cars, and another to reduce harmful particulate matter from petrol engine cars.

* The companies "denied consumers the opportunity to buy less polluting cars" despite the technology being available.

IMO: the Dieselgate is still known as the "Volkswagen emissions scandal" (e.g
see the title of the main Wikipedia article on the subject) and yet, the
deeper we go down the rabbit hole, the more this appears to be an industry-
wide conspiracy. Is there any other case as global and catastrophic as this
one, in terms of collusion against regulations, people's health and the
environment?

------
rcMgD2BwE72F
>A Daimler spokesperson said that they were cooperating with investigators,
but that the company does not expect to be fined as a result of the probe.

Why?

